# OCTOBER 2004 2ww part 6



## jamapot (Apr 27, 2002)

New home Girlies 

Updated list to follow shortly  

Loads of love and luck
Jax
xxx


----------



## jamapot (Apr 27, 2002)

I sure miss my pooter  This laptop is so slow and I couldn't get a decent post going last night so sorry the countdown wasnt updated for you all first thing

AliC Double congrats for you hun  Our first set of twinnies for October 

 to our recent posi's Kate12 & Meonline wishing you both a happy 8 months 

Elvie I have my little mates on by keeping a beady eye on you  

Tequila - Glad to see DH did the trick with his twiddling  Wish somebody would twiddle my buttons and work a magic cure on my poorly pc 

Posi heads on everybody  and lots of Love luck and posi vibes to everyone 

                                   

1/10/04 CBEAR  
1/10/04 KIRSTI   1st scan 12/10/04
1/10/04 ALIC    1st scan 15/10/04
3/10/04 FIONAIM   1st scan 20/10/04
3/10/04 COUNTRYGIRL  
3/10/04 GAP  
4/10/04 ANDREA R  
4/10/04 CHURCHILL   1st scan 20/10/04 
4/10/04 MAYBE BABY  
4/10/04 CESCA   
4/10/04 TRACEYCAROL  
5/10/04 JAYNE A  
6/10/04 BEVERLEY WHEELDON   1st scan 27/10/04
6/10/04 TIFF   
6/10/04 LIZA  
7/10/04 STRINGBOB  (Fred & Fredricka)    1st scan 21/10/04
7/10/04 BAGPUSS  
7/10/04 BEV22  
8/10/04 TAY  
11/10/04 JANEY (BOBBSIE)   
11/10/04 CASEY   
11/10/04 NICKNACK   
12/10/04 SPOONER  
13/10/04 REB  
13/10/04 TAFF  
14/10/04 MARIELOU  (The Musketeers)    
14/10/04 CROC   
14/10/04 DAWN M  (Tic n Tac)   
14/10/04 LOLLYALT   1sr scan 4/11/04
14/10/04 JOJO633  
14/10/04 POLLY  
15/10/04 SKELLY   
15/10/04 MEONLINE   
15/10/04 KATE12  (Jambo & Bwana)   
17/10/04 ISOBEL  
17/10/04 SNAGGLEPAT 
17/10/04 HOLS 
18/10/04 C3ri   
18/10/04 LISAE   
20/10/04 SICKNOTE RUSHING THE DAYS ALONG FOR YOU     SICKNOTE   
21/10/04 TEQUILA  (Bill & Bob)       
21/10/04 ELVIE      
22/10/04 PETAMB       
22/10/04 TRUDY  (Luke & Leia)        
23/10/04 LENI  (Flossie & Fred)         
24/10/04 LILLY         
25/10/04 DA TRETS (Dawn)          
25/10/04 JUST JESS          
27/10/04 AC (Ali)  (Guy n Colin G)             
28/10/04 EM75             
28/10/04 SHAZZER             
28/10/04 BUN BUN             
28/10/04 EMMA JAYNE            

Loads of love and luck to you all

Jax
xxx


----------



## Leni (May 14, 2003)

It's all over for me and DH, AF is really heavy, there's no way it's due to implantation. We're both devastated.  I've still got another 6 days before test day.

Thanks for all your support girls.

Leni x


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2004)

Leni

I am so so sorry sweetheart, huge   to you and you dh.  Our thoughts are with you hun.

Take care of yourselves

ali


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

Leni

I am so so sorry hunny thinking of you so much  

love always lilly xxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya


Leni i am so sorry to hear ur news   

To all the ladies who have had BFN

Sending you all lots of    

You are in my thoughts.

To all the ladies who have had BFP

 you will have to keep us all updated  

To all those still to test      lots of love and luck to you

Marielou hunny i am so sorry sweetie    My thoughts are with yourself and Mark

Lilly     you are in my thoughts hunny

Just been looking at ur test date ........Its Bouncers Birthday hunny that day.............may this bring u lots of luck!!

Leanne.......so pleased that rob has got ur pc fixed!!

Thinking of u sweetie as u approach ur test date got everything crossed for you    

I hope that no one minds me popping across and posting!!

 and  
Emilyxx


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi

Leni - many hugs coming your way (((((((((((hugs))))))))))).  Have you spoken to your clinic, cos it does seem really early for AF? ? Lots of love  

Emma - welcome and good luck!

Jess - loved the post!

Lots of love and luck to you all.
Sue
xxxxxxxx


----------



## petlamb (Jul 24, 2004)

Leni, so so sorry hon.
Thinking of you.
Love Petlamb xx


----------



## shiabni12 (Nov 26, 2003)

Leni and dh

sending you a big  

Thinking of you

LOL
Kate


----------



## shiabni12 (Nov 26, 2003)

Hi all

Good luck to the testers today sending you positive vibes   

LOL
Kate


----------



## Leanne (Jan 24, 2004)

Leni - i am so, so sorry to hear af has arrived. Like sueL has said, have you rang your clinic? Thinking of you and sending you a massive  

To the girls who are testing today-thinking of you all xx

Love to all,

L xx


----------



## Abbi2 (May 20, 2004)

Hi Ladies

May i join you?

I had et on Friday, and so far all going extremely well! ( i know, i know, its ONLY been 2 days!!!!) 

My EC was a complete nightmare, we were stuck in complete standstill traffic on the A12 so ended up arriving at the clinic 5 mins after we were due to actually go into theater!! talk about ripping my hair out!.    , however on a plus point all adrenalin was used up so i just slept through most of EC and really have no recollection!!!  

So...now i have just been totally chilling out!

Got myself a little worked up in the car on the way home from ET cos i stretched to reach something on the floor of the car (and i mean really stretched!) and then thought OOPS   and spent the rest of the day worrying that i had ruined things b4 i had even started!!!! i wont have, will i 

Leni - i have posted to you on September Stars, but i hope you are OK and really thinking about you lots and lots.

Jess - is you birthday on the 19th? if so we share the day.... I know what i want for my Birthday!!! 

Take care all 

Abbi
xxx


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

Hi Girls 

Welcome to the 2ww Abbi wishing you     

To all the Girls testing today goodluck    

Leanne not long now hunny all crossed for u   

As for me one week to go and i cant wait   that week was like a month   lets hope this one goes fast and im staying away from pee sticks   first time ever and im finding it hard chat soon girls goodluck everyone    

love always lilly xxx


----------



## mini (May 17, 2004)

Hiya 

just passing through to wish the testers good luck

Love Mini xx


----------



## lou2scott (Feb 26, 2004)

Hello To All On The Dreaded 2WW 

I started off my 2nd cycle of IVF on August Angels Cycle Buddies but I have really found this treatment hard to cope with and I have shut myself away from everything so I haven't posted for months. I really wish I had as I could have done with the support. 

I just wanted to send this post to try and make all the 2WW feel a bit better if I can. 

I had 2 4 cell embies transfered on 29th Sept 2004, I am the most negative person you could meet and I had no faith in this treatment working at all. I felt really sore after the EC and was in pain for a week after. I had sore boobs and a bloated stomach but slowly as the days went on these disappeared. 1 wwek after transfer I had no symptoms what so ever, I tested early (Never do this it is a waste of time and sends you insane!!!! ) and it was negative, on the Friday I started spotting. Me and my hubby resigned ourselves to the fact it hadnt worked and slowly started to put ourselves back together again. The bleeding got heavy and was proper bleeding with clots (Sorry TMI) on the Monday it was a bit lighter and had stopped by Wednesday morning. I normally have very heavy periods and lots of pain and it always lasts over 7 days. I started to get on with life, I did housework, had a glass of wine , carried heavy shopping and put up new curtains. I do not know why I did it but on my test date I did a HPT (A really cheap 1.99 one) I just thought this would draw a line under it once an for all. I forgot about the test and left it set up for over half an hour when I checked it there was a faint positive . Me and hubby could not believe it. I went out and bought loads of other tests and I have been testing every day since and it has got stronger by the day.
I wanted to share my story because I had no symptoms what so ever and I had 5 days of bleeding and still have a positive   I understand totally what it is like being so desparate for any sort of symptom. Don't give up hope if you do not feel pregnant or have any symptoms!!
My clinic said it could have been implantation bleeding or I may have lost one embie, I have my scan on 29th October 2004 so I have everything crossed. I have had a previous miscarriage at 6 weeks so I am not getting too excited just yet. 

Good luck and lots of love to everyone on the 2WW, it is the hardest thing I have ever done in my life, we are still living on egg shells but some of our hope has returned. Hope my stpry helps 

Love to you all

Louise
XXXXX


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2004)

Louise

Thanks for your great story - it's so easy to go mad imagining ever twinge, ache (or lack of twinges & aches) is a sign of something.

Personally I'd have been happy to stay unconcious from ec through to test date 

Congratulations to you and your DH - can't wait to hear how your scan goes.

ac (ali)   
xxx


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

Louise 

Thank you so much for sharing your story and what a lovely story congrats to you and dh wishing you all the best and a healthy 8 months   

love always lilly xx


----------



## Leanne (Jan 24, 2004)

ive been naughty!

Its 10 days post et and i tested. Im pregnant!!!!!!! It wasnt even faint-clear as anything.

Please tell me it cant be the hcg (taken 14 days ago)

Im in shock!

L xx


----------



## Cherub75 (May 22, 2003)

OMG

Leanne, just popped over to see what what was going on and to see when your test date was, and I'm greeted with this.

Wow hunni, I am soooooooooooo thrilled for you and Rob.

You take care,

With much love

Emma xx


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

Leanne 

This is wonderful news hunny im so happy for you and Rob wishing you a very healthy 8 months             

love always lilly xxx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

hey "twinny"

i read your post and cried! im so happy for you and rob!!! you naughty girl testing so early!!!

big huggs to you and rob

Love

Mez
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## westies (Jul 20, 2004)

Congratulations Tequila xx

Love Westies xx


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2004)

Congratulations Tequila & DH      

Fantastic news - have a fabulous 8 months

love
ac (ali)


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Tequila    So pleased for you    I wish you a happy, healthy pregnancy  

Love 

Jayne x


----------



## snagglepat (Sep 13, 2004)

Hi all,

Just after I posted here yesterday I went to the loo and noticed some spotting. Despite it I still felt positive, though slightly panicked. It wasn't much, but it was out of the ordinary and normally I'd assume it to be the start of a period, except I'm still completely AF symptom free. Normally I'm in pain for a week before AF arrives. By the evening it seemed to have stopped, so we woke up hopeful about the test this morning.

It was negative, not even the tiniest smidgen of a line. I'm now hoping that my body ovulated late this month and we were testing a little early. At least we inseminated at day 21 as well so if I did we should have caught it. Today we went out shopping and failed to find anywhere selling the early tests (the one we used was a standard 25ml detector one). We spent several hours wandering around shops buying stuff for our home brewing and house rearranging, and then popped round to a friend's for a cuppa. While there I went to the loo and noticed the spotting was back, and slightly heavier. I wore white knickers today just in case this happened - maybe that was bad idea.

It's still light, certainly nothing like AF bleeding, more like the kind of discharge you'd get right at the tail end of a period. It's been over 24 hours of on-off spotting now, and if this was a normal period it would have developed by now.

I just don't know what's going on. I'm hoping against hope that this spotting is implantation bleeding from a very late ovulation/fertilisation. It's actually been really great to log on and read Louise's story - thanks so much for sharing it. It sounds really similar to what I'm going through and gives me hope that it isn't all over yet.

We bought a bulk lot of cheap hpts from www.earlypregnancy.co.uk so we'll probably test daily from here on in.

Anyway, I'd better go and help DP strain our home brewed cider into the demijons (the cider I hope I won't be able to drink). I've just started reading The Da Vinci Code and I'm finding it really engaging so I'm hoping that will help distract me for a bit too.

Tequila - what wonderful news! I'm really happy for you. Sending you the best of wishes for the next 8 months.

And huge hugs to Leni. My sympathies go out to you and your DH.

I'll no doubt be back here to rant again soon. Positive vibes are going out to everyone else from here.

Gina


----------



## elvie (Aug 13, 2004)

Tequila - that's so cool !!! if you were only 10 days post ET you tested early? Did you have day 2/3 or day 5 transfer - just curious.

Snagglepat hope you're ok and not bleeding more

Leni hun - hope you're ok sweetheart. Thinking of you

Louise - congrats - your story is pretty amazing and just goes to show no symptoms and it can still happen! 

Elvie 
x


----------



## Leanne (Jan 24, 2004)

thanks for all your congrats, im still in shock!!

elvie-et was 2 days after ec, i was going to test tuesday (12dpt) but dh is going to be away at  conference so he wanted me to test today. I was expecting a very slight positive at the most, infact i expected to get a negative but thought it would break me in gently.

The line was so clear, not faint at all. Im the worlds most impatient person-cou;dnt wait any longer!!!!

Good luck to all the girls yet to test, stay positive xx


----------



## Twinmummie (Jun 7, 2003)

Leanne congratulations to you and Rob and finding out your pregnant.You have waited a long time for this and I'm sooo happy for you to get that BFP.


Ihope you have a Healthy and Happy Pregnancy

Love always
Georgia
xx


----------



## elvie (Aug 13, 2004)

Tequila - has it crossed your mind that the fact the line was so strong was that you might have double the amount of HCG cos it's TWINS!!!? 
sounds like that could be the reason you had such an early strong BFP!!!


----------



## em75 (Sep 3, 2004)

Hi All

Tequila - congratulations on your BFP  

Snagglepat - fingers crossed for you hun.    Thanks for the link will order a batch   (should keep me going for a while)

Leni and to all the other girls with BFN  

Good luck to all the ladies testing over the next few days, i'm still counting down and it still feels like i have an age to go,  someone suggested being put to sleep for the 2ww, sounds like a great idea to me 
11 days still to go

Emma


----------



## spooner (Sep 21, 2004)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWWWWWW

 on your   Tequila and Rob.

Have a great 8 months of pg and i pray all your dreams come true. 

Loads of love

Kelly x (aka Spooner)


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Elvie - I think Tequila's going to have twins too with a strong positive so early on     

Congrats again Tequila  

Love 

Jayne x


----------



## Leanne (Jan 24, 2004)

Everyone seems to think its twins!!!!

Am i right in thinking i will find out at my first scan in two weeks?

Im going to test again tomorrow as i still cant believe it. What if i did the test wrong? Im so scared 

L xx


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Yep, you'll know in 2 weeks and I'd put money on there being 2 little rice krispies in there looking back at you    

Good luck! 

Love 

Jayne x


----------



## snagglepat (Sep 13, 2004)

Hi all,

Tequila, the twin idea does sound very viable indeed! Roll on that scan.   

We just got another BFN. The spotting from last night seems to have stopped again, and I'm still completely symptom free. I really don't know what's going on. My body never behaves like this. It normally causes me pain, and makes me irritable, so it's not pleasant but at least it's consistent. I might do another hunt for early tests today. Or I might save us the torture and insist we don't test again until at least Wednesday - which will be 14 days after the last insemination. 

Better get ready for work. The best of wishes for the girls testing today.


----------



## BunBun (Apr 25, 2004)

Goodluck to all the girls testing today.


----------



## lollyalt (Aug 4, 2004)

Tequila and DH - Many Congrats to you both, fingers crossed for twins! What date is your first scan?

To everyone testing this week - Heaps of luck to you all.

Lolly


----------



## lollyalt (Aug 4, 2004)

Trudy

I know its hard but just try to relax and not think too negatively.
Everyones bodies react in different ways, might be yours in just having a rest today! It dosen't mean bad things and you shouldn't convince yourself that it does. Stay positive!

Best of luck 
Lolly


----------



## elvie (Aug 13, 2004)

Hi trudy
Try not to worry - I get the impression everyone has days where they feel a lot is going on and others where there's nothing. 
I was VERY naughty today and did a hpt.......it's only 11dp egg collection.
I bet you could've predicted I'd do one from all my testing early questions earlier.  I don't regret doing it as to me the more info the better and I won't think about it any more or less this way than if I hadn't.  
Hope everyone's ok
Elvie
x


----------



## Leanne (Jan 24, 2004)

Come on elvie, dont keep us in suspense!!!!!


L xx


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

Hi Girls

Well its bad news for me af arrived today and im so gutted    i wont be around for a few days but please know im thinking of you all and hope its a bfp to all the testers    thanks for being there for me girls 

love always lilly xxx


----------



## Leanne (Jan 24, 2004)

Lilly,

I dont know what to say. Your post has me in tears, it is so unfair.

When you are ready to talk we are all here for you. You have my number, ring me whenever you want to. Im here for you hun,

Leanne xx


----------



## crocodile (Sep 14, 2004)

Lilly 

I am so sorry I had my fingers and toes crossed for you...it really doesn't seem fair after all you have been through and the support you give others

Don't know what else to say..I am gutted for you

Love

Croc


----------



## Leni (May 14, 2003)

Lilly, so sorry to hear your news.
Sending you HUGE hugs 

Leni x


----------



## elvie (Aug 13, 2004)

Lilly
This is so unfair.  huge hugs and thinking of you hun
Elvie


----------



## elvie (Aug 13, 2004)

well I didn't say on purpose cos it's a bit unclear.
There was definitely a pink second line, it was very faint though.  I understand that any line is a positive but in theory it could still be a bit of the HCG trigger jab - I read varying reports that they last only 10 days in your body or maybe 14.  It was a 'little thin' positive rather than a big fat one! 
I'm not getting excited yet as it's quite early and things could change but I'm hopeful. Will test again tomorrow and see if it's darker. 
I know it was naughty to test early but it was inevitable for me - I just can't help it - and as I said before I don't regret it.

Elvie
x


----------



## elvie (Aug 13, 2004)

Trudy - not really had signs that I could say for sure aren't drugs related.  I just wanted to test early cos I saw those early first response tests that say you can get a result 3 days early and in a natural 28 day cycle that would be today.  
The main sign that made me wonder was a really sharp stabbing pain in the middle of the night of day 6 post EC - maybe it was start of implantation maybe not.  It wasn't in the ovary area, was about 2 inches below tummy button and about 2 inches to the right of centre.  Absolutely knackering boobs (and bigger ones but mine are pathetically small to start with - free temporary breast enlargement with every IVF cycle!) but cyclogest causes that.  
Now my tummy feels 'heavy' - I feel very conscious of it - hard to explain.I just hope for a darker line tomorrow! And if it's not and it all goes wrong from here at least I'll know that maybe I was pg which will give me hope for the future! 
Here are lots of +ve thoughts for you hun and for everyone!


----------



## snagglepat (Sep 13, 2004)

Lilly,

Sending huge hugs to you. Really sorry to hear that AF arrived. 

My thoughts are with you,

Gina.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2004)

Lilly

Huge   

I'm so sorry sweetheart, you've been so supportive to all of us, we're here when you want to talk.

Love
ac (ali)


----------



## Bobbsie (Sep 1, 2004)

Tequila - Well done you      Chuffed for you - its great news.

Lilly - so sorry to hear your news - still test though - its still possible you know! - sending you a big hug - you have been such a big support for everyone.

All tomorrows testers - good luck!

Love - Janey X


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Lily

I have IM'd you. I am so so sorry. This is so unfair. As the others have said please test again. Is it full AF or spotting?
I so wanted this to work for you. Huge 

Love Kimx x  x


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Lilly
I am so sorry for you and Justin, we both wanted this to work for you so much, if anyone deserves this, you two do.
I am sorry for all the tears earlier, I just couldn't help myself, i feel so sad and gutted for you both.
As I said you know where I am day or night, I am here for you, just pick up that phone and dial my number if you need me

I am sending you huge hugs, just wish I could give them to you in person.

Take care of each other

Love to you both
Jo
x x x


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

Oh Lilly - I am so sad to see your news.

Sending you love and strength to see you through this sad time.

Love

Debs xxx


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

Lilly,

Big hugs, hun.

I am so sorry

Love
Dee
xxx


----------



## isobel (Mar 30, 2004)

Hi Everyone

I haven't been around much as have been feeling quite negative after our embies didn't make it to blast. Our result was negative and I got af today. We have an appointment today to see if we can fit in one last transfer before we leave to come back to the UK.

Sorry to hear about the BFNs, it's so hard but the BFPs give us hope.

Isobel
XXXX


----------



## jamapot (Apr 27, 2002)

Morning all 

Tried so hard to catch up last night, but so much been going on in the space of 24 hours 

Lilly, thinking of you this morning have sent you an IM 

Isobel, so sorry to see your news hun  Good luck with the appointment today

Elvie I go awol for 2 minutes and you get happy with the pee sticks 

Tequila - Looks like you will be following in Alic's footsteps with another set of twinnies  Huge congrats again to you and Rob ^cloud^ Whens the scan?

Posi heads on everybody  and lots of Love luck and posi vibes to everyone 

                                   

1/10/04 CBEAR  
1/10/04 KIRSTI   1st scan 12/10/04
1/10/04 ALIC    1st scan 15/10/04
3/10/04 FIONAIM   1st scan 20/10/04
3/10/04 COUNTRYGIRL  
3/10/04 GAP  
4/10/04 ANDREA R  
4/10/04 CHURCHILL   1st scan 20/10/04 
4/10/04 MAYBE BABY  
4/10/04 CESCA   
4/10/04 TRACEYCAROL  
5/10/04 JAYNE A  
6/10/04 BEVERLEY WHEELDON   1st scan 27/10/04
6/10/04 TIFF   
6/10/04 LIZA  
7/10/04 STRINGBOB  (Fred & Fredricka)    1st scan 21/10/04
7/10/04 BAGPUSS  
7/10/04 BEV22  
8/10/04 TAY  
11/10/04 JANEY (BOBBSIE)   
11/10/04 CASEY   
11/10/04 NICKNACK   
12/10/04 SPOONER  
13/10/04 REB  
13/10/04 TAFF  
14/10/04 MARIELOU  (The Musketeers)    
14/10/04 CROC   
14/10/04 DAWN M  (Tic n Tac)   
14/10/04 LOLLYALT   1sr scan 4/11/04
14/10/04 JOJO633  
14/10/04 POLLY  
15/10/04 SKELLY   
15/10/04 MEONLINE   
15/10/04 KATE12  (Jambo & Bwana)   
17/10/04 ISOBEL  
17/10/04 SNAGGLEPAT 
17/10/04 HOLS 
18/10/04 C3ri  
18/10/04 LISAE  
20/10/04 SICKNOTE RUSHING THE DAY ALONG FOR YOU  SICKNOTE  RUSHING THE DAY ALONG FOR YOU  SICKNOTE  RUSHING THE DAY ALONG FOR YOU  SICKNOTE   
21/10/04 TEQUILA  (Bill & Bob)    
21/10/04 ELVIE  
22/10/04 PETAMB    
22/10/04 TRUDY  (Luke & Leia)     
23/10/04 LENI  (Flossie & Fred)      
24/10/04 LILLY      
25/10/04 DA TRETS (Dawn)       
25/10/04 JUST JESS       
27/10/04 AC (Ali)  (Guy n Colin G)          
28/10/04 EM75          
28/10/04 SHAZZER          
28/10/04 BUN BUN          
28/10/04 EMMA JAYNE         

Loads of love and luck to you all

Jax
xxx


----------



## elvie (Aug 13, 2004)

well I did pee sick No.2 this morning bright and early and the line's definitely  looking darker than yesterday's! It's properly there but maybe only half as dark as the 'control line' but it's still only day 12 post collection.  
Fingers crossed that nothing bad happens in the next few days but I think I can say TENTATIVELY (and I hope I'm not tempting fate here) that I have a BFP!

It'll probably all go horribly wrong now as my punishment for testing early!
This IVF lark can make one rather superstitious!
Elvie
xx


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Just popped in to see how Lilly is doing - 
Hun I am so very sorry     I am devestated for you, I'm here if you need to chat, I will IM you my phone number.    

Also Isobel    so sorry to hear your sad sad news.

Marie xx


----------



## Crommers (Aug 26, 2004)

Hi everyone 

Sorry I haven't posted for a while, but I have been reading the posts every other day keeping everything crossed for those still to test.

My heart goes out to everyone with BFN's - wish I could say something to comfort you in some way 

HUGE congrats to the BFP's!!!!  

(would love to do personals but far too many!!!! )

I've been keeping a low profile whilst waiting for first scan - didn't want to tempt fate....  

First scan was yesterday - one baby,   with strong heartbeat so am now very relieved!!  Have another one in 3 weeks, and if all ok then, am discharged from private clinic, back to the good old NHS!!

MASSIVE good luck to the ladies still to test - thinking lots of positive thoughts to you all!!   

Take care
Love
Churchill
xxxxxx


----------



## Crommers (Aug 26, 2004)

Trudy

when are you supposed to test?


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2004)

Elvie

Fantastic news hun!!!

            

love
ac (ali)


----------



## Crommers (Aug 26, 2004)

Trudy!!

Your a good girl!!!  I tested two days early  - couldn't hold out any longer!! Will be saying my prayers for you for Friday     

love
Churchill
xxxxx


----------



## Leanne (Jan 24, 2004)

trudy - i tested 10dpt (4 days early naughty me!)

I used an afternoon wee and had actually only been for a wee half an hour before, and it was as clear as anything.

Clearblue does say you can use any wee, not that im waiting impatiently for you to test of anything   

L xx


----------



## Leanne (Jan 24, 2004)

ac- great chatting to you last night, hope we can have a twin chat soon  

L xx


----------



## maxbabe (Nov 12, 2003)

Just wanted to pop over and say how sorry I am for you Lilly, this IF is just so unfair.....really hope you take of yourself...sending you a massive hug, I know its not much but I am just so sorry  


loads of to you
maxbabe
xxxx


----------



## Bower (Oct 19, 2004)

Hello, i'm new so hope you don't mind me joining you all!
I've been reading your messages and it does give reassurance to know you are not going through it alone!
I had my ET on 07.10 and had 2 embies implanted-have my blood test tmrw so its the big results day- scared!!.
Have had a rough 2ww due to severe stomache pains & vomiting and went into hospital for 2 days with OHSS.
Not too bad now-but very restless and can't concentrate on anything!! was daft enough to do a hpt-
got v.v.v faint line (barely there even!!)-so not sure what to make of it!!

Good luck to everyone

MomoXX


----------



## sophia (Aug 10, 2004)

Hello Ladies,

Mind if I join in the 2ww? I'm on my 1st IUI - testing day 14 (sat) - all this talk of early testing is making me want to try out a First Response I bought at lunch time  - I know its naughty but its killing me just waiting... 

not sure whether to or not - its only day 10...so far i have had a twinge or so (last Sat) and a bit this am - not sure whether the af is on its way or not....hope I can be strong and leave it for a few days but then again I really wonder if anything is happening...

sorry for rambling like an idiot!


----------



## Stringbob (Jun 1, 2004)

Hi Bower,

I had exactly the same as you.  Tested 3 days early (in the afternoon) and got a  v v v faint line, so much so I wasn't sure if it was there or I was imagining it.  Tested next day pm and got a little darker but still was not convinced.  Everything you read says first morning sample is best but I tested first thing day before test was due using exactly same test and line was fainter than day before.  However, a line is a line is a line and my hospital blood test came back positive.  Looks like you've done it.  Well Done!!!

Luv Lisa

PS This will still not make you believe it any better and if you're like me still won't till the hospital says its +ve


----------



## Bower (Oct 19, 2004)

Hi Lisa,

I do hope you are right!- I'm not going to test again will wait for tommorow and hope for the best!(even though its driving me crazy!!)

I also went to Clarendon,Leeds for ET & EC but all other app'ts have been at halifax.

Glad it worked for you anyway.

Take care,

Momox


----------



## petlamb (Jul 24, 2004)

Glad i'm not the only one faltering on the 'i promise i won't test early' front!  I'm due to test bloods at the clinic on Friday or at home Sunday (oddly.. as Friday will be 14 days post ET).  Hard to get any more time off from work and my clinic is a long way from where I live so was going to just do pee stick test at home Sunday.. which has since changed in my head to pee stick on Friday seeing as that's 14 days post ET.. and now i've gone mad and want to test tomorrow morning instead!!!  I bought a couple of the Early Response ones at lunchtime.. dare I??  

Trudy, are you definitely going to wait? 

Think the   are gonna come after us!!  But all the drugs are definitely out of our system now right?

Help!
xx


----------



## sophia (Aug 10, 2004)

petlamb,

I know exactly how you feel - its really difficult not to do it early - I bought some of those sticks too this lunchtime...not used it yet though...

good luck with yours - let me know if you do!  

love, 
Sophia


----------



## elvie (Aug 13, 2004)

we should all have bought shares in the makers of First Response! 
Hope you see lovely pink lines if you do test - there quite a nice colour! 
Good luck and sorry if I've been a bad influence along with a couple of others!!


----------



## samc (Jan 2, 2004)

So Sorry to hear your news Lilly & Leni. Please test on due date as stranger things have happened.
Thinking of you both and sending you
 

Love Sam xxx


----------



## angel1888 (Oct 19, 2004)

Thought I might add myself to the list.  Currently on day 10 of the 2ww - due to test on Sun 24th October.
I have been having acupuncture throughout my cycle by a gentleman who also happens to a retired GP.  He has been fabulous at explaining symptoms as the whole nightmare of the 2ww is that you never know if what is happening in your body is good or bad!
However he told me to pay special attention to the nipple area - in some woman a secondary aureole (in other words an expansion of the nipple) appears very early on in pregnancy.  This is a symptom of pregnancy that cannot be caused by the cycoglest.  I hope this knowledge maybe brings a wee bit of comfort to someone!

PS - I have this symptom, and so if test is positive on Sun I will let you know!


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi

Catching up as usual!  

Isobel and Snagglepat - sorry you got a neg this time (((((((Hugs)))))))).

Trudy - I had 1 blast transferred, no pain, no niggles, no implantation bleed.........

Lilly - so gutted for you, you're always there for everyone.  If you need anything please yell, all my love.

Elvie - fingers crossed that line gets darker!

churchill - many congrats on your scan!  

Bower - welcome and good luck, especially for tomorrow!

Sophia - welcome to you as well!  Hang on a little longer cos with IUI it works slightly later than IVF so you might get a false neg!

Angel - another person to welcome today!  What treatment did you have?  Wishing you lots of luck.

Anyone heard from Hols or C3ri, Lisae?

Sicknote, good luck for tomorrow!

Petlamb and Trudy if you test early - good luck!

Love to you all
Sue
xxxxxxx


----------



## angel1888 (Oct 19, 2004)

On my second attempt at ICSI - first one failed on day 12.  Had an absolutely horrendous ec last time though.  My embies were as good quality as possible to be, that coupled with the symptoms have made me hopeful.  However, then I get the odd cramp and start to panic!  If you ever wanted to torture a person then the 2ww is the way to do it!


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

Hi Girls 

Goodluck to everyone testing i have everything crossed for u girls     

love lilly xxx


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2004)

Evening ladies

 - I am on day 7 of 2ww and I was at work today - I've felt fine for days. Then about 2.30 this afternoon I started getting really sharp pains very low in my abdomen (almost pelvis), within about 10 mins I was almost passing out with the pain, felt hot sweats and nausea (though I think the faintness, sweats and nausea were a reaction to the pain, not part of it). After about 45 mins I managed to get myself to the car and get home (just!) then crawled into bed. By then the pain had eased off (I had taken 2 paracetomol). I've slept for a bit and feel better now, but still got faint stabbing pains.

I rang my clinic but they seemed very unconcerned and said to call back if it continued or got worse (very reassuring - not!!), Also I've not had any bleeding.

Please tell me what this may be - I'm hoping it's implantation, feeling really worried at the moment.

Also, got very tender swollen breasts (I know some of you are glad of the increase - but I'm an E cup already ), but I'm putting that down to the cyclogest.

Any advice welcomed

thanks

ac (ali) - Not AliC who is pg with twins!


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

hi

only just logged on and wanted to say to lilly i am gutted for you , i have im'd you , had everything crossed for you
You know where i am if you need me

love
suzie aka olive xx


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Dear Lilly 

So very sorry to read your news.  Was really hoping this was going to be the one.  Gutted for you.  

Love 

Jayne x


----------



## DA Trets (Jun 18, 2004)

Hi Everyone


I have been a little quiet which I apologise for, just trying to keep busy by working late !! Just got to wait until Sun if my progest levels come back to say I have ovulated -nightmare hate all these tests (the rollercoaster that we all have to stay on, even if it does mean keeping your eyes closed most of the way round!!!)

Good luck to everyone who will be testing, sending a big  

Take care all

Dawn xxx


----------



## em75 (Sep 3, 2004)

hiya all

just a quickie, i wanted to say i'm so sorry for those with BFN  

and to all those with BFP many congratulations, and early testers beware of the   .

thought i was doing quite well trying to forget about 2ww for the last couple of days until i caught myself rubbing my stomach   who am i trying to kid huh

Good luck to those testing soon

Emma


----------



## Leanne (Jan 24, 2004)

When do u test emma?


----------



## em75 (Sep 3, 2004)

Hiya Tequila

not until 28th October   seems like such a long way to go.


----------



## Leanne (Jan 24, 2004)

Getting closer hun, have my fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## em75 (Sep 3, 2004)

Sorry also meant to say congratulations^     

Emma


----------



## petlamb (Jul 24, 2004)

Hi everyone,

So Sophia, have you used your 'Early Response' yet or are you being good
I notice you're at LFC too... first one i've seen on here.. was starting to think everyone knew something i didn't    

Trudy, I admire you for sticking to your guns and waiting..

Got home and DH is just as keen to test as I am so he's no good for putting me off... he wants me to test tomorrow morning.. I want to but i'm scared!  Stupid really, I should just wait.  I have taken note of your messages saying not to and my sensible head says I won't but I just know that now I have the tests I will.. oh-oh...

Elvie - congrats on your line.. may it get darker every day!!!

Ac Ali.. sorry to hear you had such pain today.. if your clinic aren't worried then try to sit tight.. could be implantation.  Keep an eye on things and call them again if you're worried.  Know what you mean about the swollen boobs.. so sore they keep me awake at night as I usually sleep on my front.. OUCH!  I'm also an E normally so could do without the extra!!  Try not to worry hon.. we all have different pains, twinges, etc and none of us know if they're a good or a bad sign..

Hope the days pass quickly for everyone followed by lots of     

Love and luck to all xx


----------



## jamapot (Apr 27, 2002)

New home this way girlies 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,16300.0.html

Loads of love and luck

Jax
xxx


----------

